# Power Steering Pump belt removal



## chaucersentra (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi,

96 Sentra here. I'm trying to remove the power steering pump belt. I've loosened the bolt for the tensioner all the way, but nothing seem to move on the pump or the belt did not loosen.

Are there any bolts on the pump that need to be loosened. If so, where are they located.

Thanks a lot


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You need to loosen the lower bolt of the pump and the bolt at the top of the pump. At the top of the pump, is an adjustment bolt, I believe with a 12MM head. As you loosen the adjustment bolt, the belt will slack.


----------



## Custom3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Like mentioned above...there is this one bolt right underneath the power steering pump...just loosen it, dont take it out and from above tap the pump with a bar and hammer...it will slide back about a inch and that will be enough to take the belt out. I had the same problem when I had to remove my belts...its a pain in this car but once you get it then it becomes easier the second time around.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I've always just gave a big pull on the belt after loosening the adjustment bolt. No need to hammer anything!


----------



## chaucersentra (Jan 16, 2011)

Got it too work..thank you:givebeer:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Another trick is to use a 1/2" drive ratchet and 27MM socket to turn the crank and use a prybar to off-track the belt from the P/S pulley and get it to pop off. Then, you install the new belt around the water pump pulley and crank pulley and ride the belt around the P/S pulley. If you are using a genuine Nissan or Bando brand belt, this will usually work. Aftermarket belts tend to be sized a little longer and thus would require adjusting. Obviously, if an aftermarket belt was previously installed, then this will typically not work, as well.


----------

